# Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht



## saily (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

wie versprochen ein kleiner Bericht meiner Kap Verden Big-Game Reise vom 
18. - 27.05.06 . :m 

Sooo lange hatte ich mich vorbereitet, Fangberichte studiert, sämtliche Literatur durchstöbert, gegoogelt was die Flatrate hergab usw. Nach meinen
ersten gefangenen Schwertträgern (Sail und Broadbill) wollte ich heuer unbedingt auf Marlin-Jagd gehen. Was gibt die Reisekasse her, wo sind zu welcher Zeit die Fangchancen optimal - all die Sorgen die jeder Meeresangler
zur Genüge kennt hatte ich immer wieder durchgespielt. Da ergab sich endlich 
DIE CHANCE#6 - ich konnte mich 2 erfahrenen Big-Gamern auf die große Jagd anschliessen - und das auf meinen Lieblingsfisch, den Atlantic Blue Marlin - auf Cabo Verde und das zu einer sehr aussichtsreichen Zeit. Einer
der Mitreisenden fährt schon seit 10 Jahren immer genau in dieser Woche dahin - er hatte noch nie weniger als 6 Marline gefangen - und das auch nur weil er NUR 4mal rausfahren konnte - was sollte also da noch schiefgehen können:g Die Vorfreude war jedenfalls riesig 

Nun ja - endlich wars so weit am 18.05. ging es los - leider hatten die reservierten Bootszeiten auf Bernos HappyHooker nicht mit dem Direktflug ab München mit der TACV überein gestimmt - und so ging es mit der TAP über Lissabon auf die Insel Sal. Nach 17 Std. war die Quälerei vorbei und wir konnten mit dem Taxi nach SantaMaria fahren. Dort sollten beim "Fisherman"
2 Zimmer für uns reserviert sein - er hatte nur eines frei. Somit gingen wir 
noch auf ein erquickendes 5Stundenschläflein in ein anderes "Hotel" wo wir die Nacht mit einigen netten Tierchen teilten. 

Am nächsten Tag also weiter nach SaoVicente mit dem Inselhüpfer - die Träume waren trotz der Tierchen ganz gut gewesen, da für diesen Tag schon
die 1. Ausfahrt geplant war und die Nerven schon einigermaßen hüpften. 
Aber bei der Ankunft die erste Ernüchterung - Berno war nicht am Hafen - wir fanden ihn im Clube Nautico - nicht weil er keine Lust hatte, sondern weil ein
unheimlicher Sturm herrschte - an eine Ausfahrt war nicht zu denken - nur die "Andromeda" hatte es versucht und sich tatsächlich einige Schäden am Boot zugezogen... so gab es die ersten Frustbierchen im Clube Nautico - noch ahnten wir nicht, wie viele ihnen noch folgen sollten!#d 

Gegen alle Voraussagen hatte sich aber der Wind am nächsten Tag einigermaßen gelegt und das Abenteuer konnte beginnen:q . 5 Ausfahrten
hatten wir gebucht - 3 Angler und 1 Dame die einen Film über die Sache drehen wollte waren anwesend (deshalb habe ich auch keine Fotos zum einstellen...) Nach allen Hochrechnungen der letzten Jahre sollten also 2 Marlinsfür jeden drin sein . Ich hatte beschlossen Marlin Nr. 2 zu fangen
um erst einmal ein Gefühl beim zuschauen für den König der Fische zu bekommen, obwohl mir beide Kollegen unbedingt den 1. fangen lassen wollten-hätt ich doch bloß geahnt...#q Capt`n Berno fuhr uns höchstpersönlich - 2 Holländer hatten die Hooker2 mit Capt`n Simon im selben Zeitraum gebucht.
Also los gehts:

1.Tag - ziemlich starke See - die Lures laufen nicht optimal, wir fischen im Süden der Insel. 2 Marlinstrikes haben wir an diesem Tag - jedoch bevor die Ruten im Stuhl sind haben sich beide verabschiedet! Na ja macht ja nix-jeder fängt klein an... sonst rührt sich nix - kaum Baitfish ist zu sehen, daher auch Vögel und sonstige Spuren Fehlanzeige

2.Tag - die See hat sich ein bißchen beruhigt ist aber noch immer heftig - den ganzen Tag passiert nichts - gegen Nachmittag rauscht plötzlich einer der Konaheads ab - der Kollege sitzt im Kampfstuhl und hält die Rute fest, da ist das Spektakel auch schon vorbei - der Fisch war noch nichtmal gesprungen... das wars dann auch. Keine Fischschwärme usw. zu erkennen

3.Tag - alle Boote ausser den Hookers fischen an diesem Tag vor Sao Nicolao, haben aber auch nur mäßigen Erfolg - fangen aber so viel ich weiß wenigsten 1 Marlin. An diesem Tag hatten wir auch etwas Spaß. Ein riesiger Hammerhai wurde gesichtet, wollte aber nicht beißen (hatten dies aber auch nur halbherzig versucht). Am Vormittag leuchtet es plötzlich hinter den Lures:k - 3 Marlins gleichzeitig attackieren die Köder - und endlich bleibt einer hängen und zwar doppelt gehakt. Nach schönem Drill konnte der Kollege einen Blue von etwa 320lbs binnen etwa 20min ans Boot bringen. Der Fisch kämpfte gut und zeigte wilde Sprünge. Da noch nicht komplett ausgedrillt, versuchte er beim Haken entfernen auch noch, das Boot mit seinem Schwert zu demolieren...|evil: Da hatte ich ihn also endlich gesehen meinen ersten Blue - und der nächste sollte meiner sein - das Adrenalin berauschte meinen ganzen Körper - 2,5 Tage sind noch Zeit:g 
Als wir dann durch eine gewaltige Schule Delphine (auch mit Babys) fuhren,
war es so weit - die 80er knurrte los - mein erster Marlin.... ab in den Kampfstuhl, beinahe alle über den Haufen gerannt und die Sonnenbrille zerstört...#d Als der Fisch nach 5 min Drill noch nicht gesprungen war ahnte ich böses - tatsächlich - nach etwa 15 min Drill zeigte sich ein Yellowfin von 
etwa 90lbs - am liebsten hätte ich diesen sofort für seine "Schwertlosigkeit"
bestraft und wieder über Board geworfen:r - das abendliche Shashimi im Clube Nautico hat mich aber wieder versöhnt. Dass roher Fisch so lecker schmecken kann!! Sonst war an diesem Tag auch wieder nichts los.
Aufgrund der Meldungen von Berno kamen auch die anderen Boote wieder aus Sao Nicolao zurück.

4.Tag - heut klappts aber... Glücksshirts und -kappen, sämtliche auf der Insel verfügbaren Hufeisen usw. hatten wir dabei. Es ging auch sehr verheissungsvoll los - noch bevor wir im Fanggebiet waren, hatten wir schon einen mittleren Wahoo an Board - Abendessen gesichert - von wegen Aberglaube...! Jedem Wodoo-Zauberer hätte ich in diesem Moment seine Puppen abgekauft. 
Doch leider passierte dann wieder Stunden gar nichts. Wir fischten wie jeden Tag im Süden Sao Vicentes die gleichen Planquadrate ab. Die erfahrenen Holländer wollten es schon gestern unbedingt den Norden probieren, da lt. ihrer Meinung die Fische nicht da seien und sie schon mal in ähnlicher Situation im Norden fündig wurden - lt. Berno gänzlich undenkbar - die Fische sind da! Auch an diesem Tag folgten noch 2 Strikes - die Ruten erreichten jedoch den Kampfstuhl nicht...

5.Tag - sämtliche Glücksbringer sind schon veraltet - wir fischen wieder im Süden! Ich werde langsam nervös - meine Nerven zittern - last Chance!!
Um Punkt 12 Uhr Doppelstrike - jajaja - einer MUSS hängen bleiben! Die Marlins steigen jedoch aus bevor ich auch nur dir Rute in Händen halte
Gibts das noch - haben sich alle Geister gegen mich verschworen? Sollten wir nicht schon lange was neues probieren - präparierte Köderfische sind fängiger hatte ich mal gelesen - alles schwirrte mir im Kopf rum-was kann man tun damit endlich einer hängen bleibt. Es sind kaum Fische da - wir haben nur 1mal am Tag Kontakt - das wars dann wohl . Da kommt ein Funkspruch von der Andromeda - diese hatte heute (den lt. Berno völlig uninteressanten)
Norden ausgetestet und um 12 Uhr bereits 7 Marlinstrikes. Fuck!!! Wir müssen da hin. Also 2,5Std. gegen die Wellen angefahren und ab in den Norden.
Hier ist Fisch. Man sieht Bait, man sieht Vögel, Delphine unglaublich - man kann regelrecht Marlin riechen. Kaum sind wir in den Gewässern und sehen in der Ferne die Andromed knallt auch schon die 80er los. Ich habe die Rute in der Hand und drille meinen 1. Blue Marlin. Was heißt drille - der nicht zu große
Marlin zieht Schnur ab - und steigt aus bevor ich überhaupt zum ersten Mal an pumpen denken kann - beim begutachten des Köder sah ich, daß dieser nur noch an einem seidenen Faden hing - der Fisch hatte das Vorfach mit seinem Schwert aufgesplisst - nie wäre er an diesem Faden ans Boot zu bringen gewesen. Trotzdem bin ich einfach nur tief traurig !
Doch es dauerte nur etwa 20min - da leuchtete es plötzlich hinter dem Boot azurblau - und ein für meine Begriffe riesiger (lt. Capt`n ca 600lbs) Marlin nimmt sozusagen auf Ansage den Köder. Wieder hechte ich in den Stuhl - Berno will rückwärts fahren um dem Fisch den Köder tiefer ins Maul zu treiben-dieses mal soll nichts schief gehen. Das Boot setzt ruckartig zurück-Berno ruft - "JETZT GEHTS LOS" - ich warte auf die Explosion des Marlins doch - NEEEIIIIN - die Spannung ist weg - auch dieser Fisch ist verloren.
Petrus der Anglergott existiert für mich nicht mehr - ich verliere den Glauben und sinke wie ein Häuflein Elend im Kampfstuhl zusammen#d ! 
Dann ist der Zauber auch vorbei. 2 Std. kein Biss mehr. Als ich schon abgeschlossen hatte fliegt nochmal die Leine aus dem Outrigger - doch - der aufmerksame Leser wird es ahnen - die Rute kommt nicht bis in den Stuhl. Berno will es nicht wahr haben, schleppt den Bereich an diesem Tag bis um 18.30 ab - doch es sollte nicht sein. Neptun war gegen uns - was soll man tun... Der Clube Nautico mußt wieder mit einigen Sagres trösten... 

Resume`: die Woche war allgemein nicht besonders. Simon hat mit der Hooker2 2Marline (den 2. am letzten Tag im Norden) gefangen, Döbler fing glaub ich am ersten Tag 2, 1en in Sao Nicolao und 3 am 4.Tag - good luck!
Die Andromeda weiß ich nicht genau - sie fing aber am letzten Tag definitiv 3 Marlins... Sprich - es hätte vmtl. auf jedem anderen Boot für mich geklappt mit dem ersten Marlin - in diesem Fall leider nur nicht bei Berno. Dieser hat sich aber alle Mühe gegeben, auch wenn er meiner Meinung nach mit seinen Einschätzungen der Fangmögichkeiten in den entsprechenden Gebieten kein glückliches Händchen hatte. Einen Vorwurf kann man ihm aber auf keinen Fall machen, da ich überzeugt bin, daß er das Bestmögliche für uns herausholen wollte - Glück kann man eben nicht beeinflussen.
Ohne absoluter Freak zu sein bin ich der Meinung, daß die anwesenden Marline im Schnitt zu klein für die von uns geschleppten Lures waren. Ich weiß zwar, daß die Verlustquote bei Kunstködern relativ hoch ist - wenn aber bei so vielen Bissen nur einer hängen bleibt erscheint mir das doch seltsam - 
vielleicht war es aber auch einfach nur - Bad Luck!!

Die KapVerden werden mich auf jeden Fall nochmal wiedersehen... auch wenn gewisse Longlineraktivitäten und Gespräche mit Fischern nicht darauf hoffen lassen, daß sich die goldenen Zeiten wiederholen lassen - aber daß ist ein anderes Kapitel, welches mich noch viel trauriger macht als die Tatsache keinen Marlin gefangen zu haben...

Tight Lines 

Saily


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Armer Franz!

Das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an. Gleichwohl hast Du im Gegensatz zu mir Deinen ersten Marlin zumindest kurz gedrillt. Im Übrigen hast Du einen Yellowfin gelandet der meine kühnsten Träume übersteigt. Bis dato konnte ich nur eine Marlinflosse zwischen den Ködern sehen. Ich bin sicher Du fängst Deinen Marlin noch. Jürgen wird sich über diesen tollen Bericht freuen.

Hab vielen Dank für Deine mitreißende Zeilen. Jeder Big Gamer fühlt mit Dir.


----------



## Ansgar (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Moin,

ach - das ist doch alles garnicht so wild.

Ein Mal hat es jetzt nicht geklappt trotz der Vorbereitung - ja und?

That is why it is called "fishing" - not "catching"... 

Du warst 5 Tage auf dem Boot, Du hast das tiefe blaue Wasser da draussen gesehen, ein paar Strikes habt ihr gehabt - laeuft doch alles...

Und wenn es dann irgendwann mit dem Marlin klappt, dann ist das eh alles vergessen.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

trotz der für dich wohl mageren Ausbeute hört sich der Bericht dennoch für mich als absoloter Big Game Nixwisser sehr interessant an !!! #6
Sollte ich mal irgendwo in solchen Gefinden mal wieder einen Urlaub machen werd ich mal ne derartige Ausfahrt einplanen !!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Hey Saily 

Excellenter Schreibstil ! Auch wenn die tröstenden Worte nicht helfen, aber was soll ich anderes sagen, als: *DER TAG X WIRD KOMMEN* 
Weisst Du, Vorfreude ist bekanntlich nunmal die schönste Freude ... auch wenn man sie gerne irgendwann eintauschen wollen würde.
Du hast dennoch etwas erlebt, wovon andere *indieLuftguck* noch träumen.
Mir blieb bis dato "nur" das Laxtrolling in etwas näherer Umgebung.

Also Saily .. Bombenbericht, (leider keine Fotos  ) & viel PETRI für Deine nächste Tour, wünscht Dir basti


----------



## sharkhooker (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Moin
Schade das es nicht hätte sein sollen!
Hatte mal so ein ähnliches Erlebnis.
Acht Tage auf Bonito u. Wahoo draussen gewesen, und nicht ein Biss!
Hätte mein Geld auch anders investieren können, was ich die letzten zwei Tage dann auch mit "Reeffishing" getan habe.

Petri


----------



## Reisender (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Der nächste ist deiner !!! Du mußt dir immer wieder sagen, das deiner noch Schwimmt und an Gewicht zunimmt.

Und wenn du dann wieder da bist, dann holst du ihn dir, denn Großen.#h 

Und Danke für deinen Bericht #6 #6 #6


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*



SEUFZ!!!

JaJa, so ist das mit dem Angeln. Ich kann Dir Deine Enttäuschung gut nachfühlen. So oft kommen wir von hier aus ja nicht dazu, so einen Tripp zu machen, da wachsen die Erwartungen im Vorfeld enorm. Noch dazu bei den Voraussetzungen was das Gebiet um diese Jahreszeit sonst so verspricht. Da stellt man schnell Hochrechnungen an (2 Marlins für jeden) und wenn´s dann so läuft wie bei Dir . . .

Aber trotzdem ist Dir der Bericht seht gut gelungen! Das Jagdfieber springt einen aus jeder Zeile an. Ich hatte jede Menge Bilder vor Augen!

Und über den 90er Tuna hast Du dich dann im Nachhinein hoffentlich doch noch gefreut. Ist ja auch kein alltäglicher Fang, der bestimmt Spaß gemacht hat. Und wenn ich an das Sashimi denke |rolleyes . . .

Also Kopf hoch und Vorfreude auf den nächsten Trip entwickeln, auch Dein Marlin wird noch kommen. . .




. . . meiner hoffentlich auch


----------



## Marlin1 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Kopf hoch,

laß mal den Namen noch unverändert, du hattest doch 
reichlich Chancen, freu dich !

Good Luck, bad Luck, Big Game, du musst das noch lernen. :m 

Niergends springen dir die Marlins ins Boot, das kann ich dir aus 
leidvoller Erfahrung bestätigen.

Aber mach mal so weiter, du kommst schon noch dran !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## ThomasL (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat mit dem Marlin , aber leider gehören auch Pleiten zum Anglen.

Vor x Jahren hatten wir auf den Azoren auch mal eine völlige Pleite erlebt. Obwohl theoretisch die optimale Jahreszeit war eine Woche lang nicht einmal einen Marlin gesehen, geschweige denn ein Biss.


----------



## goeddoek (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Moin Saily #h 

Erstmal - Danke für den tollen Bericht. Na, ja - sooooo  erfolglos war der Urlaub dann ja doch nicht.

Das war nur das Training für deinen nächsten Schlag  #6 

Ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## saily (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

Hallo zusammen#h 

danke erstmal für die vielen tröstenden Worte|supergri 

Ehrlich gesagt ist die erste Enttäuschung aber schon fast wieder 
verflogen... insgesamt hat es mir nämlich mal wieder riesenspaß ge-
macht einfach auf meinem geliebten Meer rumzuschippern - und wenn
dann noch ein paar Leinen hinten rauslaufen...

Dennoch werd ich jetzt erstmal ein paar Wochen komplette Big Game 
Pause einlegen - man muß ja auch mal wieder an was anderes denken...

Aber noch ehe die warme Jahreszeit vorbei ist würd ich jede Wette halten,
daß ich schon beim planen für die nächste Reise bin...|uhoh:  

Schöne Grüße

Saily#h


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*



			
				saily schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch werd ich jetzt erstmal ein paar Wochen komplette Big Game
> Pause einlegen - man muß ja auch mal wieder an was anderes denken...


 
|uhoh: Na das klingt ja fast so, als wärest Du im Erfolgsfalle bereits wieder auf dem Wasser ???

Viel Spaß beim Planen des nächsten Trips (schon ´ne Ahnung, wo´s hingehen könnte??)


*@ sailfisch*: wie wärs´s, den Beitrag auch den Reiseberichten hinzuzufügen??


----------



## saily (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

|uhoh: Na das klingt ja fast so, als wärest Du im Erfolgsfalle bereits wieder auf dem Wasser ???

Viel Spaß beim Planen des nächsten Trips (schon ´ne Ahnung, wo´s hingehen könnte??)

Hallo Falkenfisch,

nein - so war das jetzt nicht gemeint...|rolleyes 

1 Trip pro Jahr belastet meine Reisekasse und die Nerven meiner "Vorgesetzten" schon zur Genüge! Ohne "Vorgesetzte" wäre ein zweiter Trip denkbar:q ...

Wohin soll es gehen??  Eine Frage so groß wie die Welt 

Erstmal brauch ich wieder 2 motivierte Mitangler die vom Marlinvirus infiziert sind - allein weigert sich mein Verstand die Charterpreise zu bezahlen - UND es macht auch weniger Spaß!!

Mauritius würd mir gefallen - die haben aber alles leer gefischt...
Kenia Malindi hat sich bewährt - die Marlins sind mir zu selten und zu klein...
Panama - ein Traum den ich mir vmtl. nicht leisten kann....
Ascension - sieht ähnlich aus
Azoren - 1200 pro Tag - :c 
Mexico-Acapulco-würd mich sehr reizen-günstige Charter-eigentlich müßte man aber eigenes Gerät mitbringen - schaumer mal....

Ich könnt mir auch durchaus vorstellen Cabo Verde nochmal zu testen - bin mir fast sicher, daß das auch besser funktionieren kann...|rolleyes  

Viele andere Ziele werden ab Mitte September wieder in meinem Kopf herumgehen - für eines werd ich mich wohl oder übel entscheiden...

Das ist es was ich an diesem Hobby liebe:l .  Es gibt unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten, man lernt die Welt kennen, man muß erfolgreich sein um es sich leisten zu könnnen (gibt unheimlich viel Ansporn) und es kribbelt das ganze Jahr über wenn man nur dran denkt!!

We will see - könnt mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich dieses Board noch mit einigen Fragen belästigen werde...#c 

Tight Lines 

Saily#h


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*



			
				FalkenFisch schrieb:
			
		

> *@ sailfisch*: wie wärs´s, den Beitrag auch den Reiseberichten hinzuzufügen??



Hätte ich doch fast verpennt #d  

Besten Dank für den Hinweis! #6 #6 #6



			
				saily schrieb:
			
		

> We will see - könnt mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich dieses Board noch mit einigen Fragen belästigen werde...#c
> 
> Tight Lines
> 
> Saily#h



Wir werdens verkraften. :q :q :q


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*



			
				saily schrieb:
			
		

> Panama - ein Traum den ich mir vmtl. nicht leisten kann....




Na, gleich nebenan liegt Costa Rica. Sicher ist die TropicStarLodge die wohl "fangsicherste" Alternative, aber eben auch wirklich nicht so ganz billig. 

Bei meinem Trip im März war der Preis, selbst für meine Einzelcharter, gut verkraftbar. Wenn Du dir das Boot mit 1 bis 2 Anglern teilen willst, ist das preislich ganz sicher machbar.

Der Vorteil des Reviers ist die Fischvielfalt und auch Marlins werden laufend regelmäßig gefangen, auch wenn ich persönlich kein Glück hatte.

Wenn Du nähere Info´s haben möchtest, gern per PN.


----------



## Angelhaken (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

@ Saily,

das ist ja das schöne an dem Hobby    
:c:c:cNach dem Angeln ist vor dem Angeln.:m:m:m

....oder?

Im Oktober 2004 war ich in Mauritius. Bin aber nur ein mal raus. Hatten leider kein besonderes Glück. Ein paar Bonitos hat es doch noch gebracht. Die Fahrt war Klasse, da zunächst nur meine Frau und ich auf dem Boot waren. Von dort sind wir dann zu einem Hotel gefahren und haben dann noch eine Frau abgeholt. Sie hat sich das Angeln aber mehr vom Sofa aus angesehen. ...wegen:v:v

Vielen Dank noch, für Deine ausführliche PN. Hilft mir weiter, einen Überblick zu bekommen.

Für den nächsten Trip wünsche ich Dir nen ganz grossen an die Rute.

Gruss

Manfred


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (24. September 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde - ein trauriger Fangbericht*

moin,
ich hab da ma ne frage.
weiss einer, ob man(N) auf den big game booten auf cabo verde auch stand up angeln kann?
würd ich gerne wisse, weil ich auch bald hinfliege...
thx


----------

